# We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comics



## 3!LL (Jan 5, 2010)

*We kinda have a chance at getting a ' Furry" comic published by DC Comics*

Hi all,
I wasn't sure if this was the appropriate place to put this. I also don't want to get the rep of 'spammer douchebag' so I'll explain.
I'm a self-taught illustrator and comic book artist, and recently I've had lots of practice drawing anthro characters. One of my writers and I have put together a submission packet for Zuda Comics, the webcomic subsidiary of DC, and this month our submission went live in their monthly competition. While I was inspired by old Chuck Jones cartoons, about halfway through I realized we were essentially creating a "Furry comic" titled _The Thunderchickens._









So this month we're in the Zuda Competition. We have a month to get as many votes as is possible. This could basically kickstart my career, but that aside I think we've really created something that the furry community would like. I'd also like to get more involved in the community to find places to draw inspiration from in order to help develop this concept more fully.
So, with the risk of being labeled a spammer apparent, all I can ask is that you would check out our submission at http://zudacomics.com/node/1664 .
If you like it, we would appreciate it if you gave us your vote. You have to register to vote, but that small gesture would mean the world to us right now. 





Thanks for checking this out. Hope you dig it.

Peace,
3!LL


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Can we get a mainstream comic published that doesn't look really stupid instead?  Seriously, 'Thunder Chickens'?  You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I dunno about that. It looks kinda nostalgic for me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

......Holy frigging Chuck Norris, Batman!


*reads the comic* yeah I'm gonna vote for this


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I don't know what the target audience is, but I'm really not seeing the appeal here - Even if using anthro characters. 

I'd down thumb this if I could, not just for my original premise, but for the fact that furries really don't need mainstreaming.


----------



## Aden (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Don't mind Ashley, he does that :V

The character designs look unique, well-done, and varied. My only worry is that it might stay safely in the realm of "playful and fun for the whole family!", but I'm just a sucker for darker things. Good luck, vote'd.

Edit: After reading through some of the comic after registering, my fears are somewhat allayed. Enjoying it so far. Only thing that kinda bugs me is the designs of the chicken characters' bottom jaw and how they fit into some expressions.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Lastdirewolf said:


> I'd down thumb this if I could, not just for my original premise, but for the fact that furries really don't need mainstreaming.


Wow what a reason to hate a comic.  :V



I really do like it 3!LL though


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



AshleyAshes said:


> Can we get a mainstream comic published that doesn't look really stupid instead?  Seriously, 'Thunder Chickens'?  You gotta be kidding me.


Well sorry you feel that way. I certainly don't expect everyone to dig it, but I certainly would hope that you read it before making such a harsh judgement. While the premise certainly isn't "War and Peace" I believe we did put alot of heart into it. 

3!LL


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Lastdirewolf said:


> I don't know what the target audience is, but I'm really not seeing the appeal here - Even if using anthro characters.
> 
> I'd down thumb this if I could, not just for my original premise, but for the fact that furries really don't need mainstreaming.



While I'm sorry to hear that you would negatively effect my chances at getting this published if you could, I can understand your sentiment. Again, I hope I explained clearly, I wasn't setting out to take furry culture and try to make it something mainstream, it just turned into something that bordered on furry and mainstream comics at the same time. 

edit: oh and my target audience is anyone who happens to like it. I can only hope that those people come from such a broad spectrum of ages and interests that they could hardly be "targeted." 

Peace,
3!LL


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Glad some people dig it. Thanks for the kind words. 

3!LL


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



3!LL said:


> Glad some people dig it. Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> 3!LL


I hope you get it


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I'm normally not one for comics, but I share your enthusiasm for going out there and accomplishing something. You seem to have taken a step away from the ubiquitous, so I shall venture a hand.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

i dont know looks kinda lame to me:/ sorry dude


----------



## Conker (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I'm not the targeted audience (I almost started reading this from left to right ) but I guess it wasn't bad.

I don't believe chickens have teeth though...

Though hasn't the whole "loser superhero" thing been done before? I'm not one for comics but this seems vaguely familiar.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I like it.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Looks promising to me, familiar premise or not.  Though the words "mainstream" and "furry" in the same sentence cause me to have tics.

Vote placed.  Good luck.  Pray Rule 34 doesn't hit until you actually win the competition.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Tycho said:


> Though the words "mainstream" and "furry" in the same sentence cause me to have tics.  Pray Rule 34 doesn't hit until you actually win the competition.


That's probably why people are dissing it actually.

Also Tycho don't encourage them!


----------



## Tycho (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



CannonFodder said:


> That's probably why people are dissing it actually.
> 
> Also Tycho don't encourage them!


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Conker said:


> I'm not the targeted audience (I almost started reading this from left to right ) but I guess it wasn't bad.
> 
> I don't believe chickens have teeth though...
> 
> Though hasn't the whole "loser superhero" thing been done before? I'm not one for comics but this seems vaguely familiar.



 Yeah the teeth were definitely a stylistic choice. There has definitely been alot of "Loser Superhero" premise. Really we're trying for a hero that is virtuous, but outdated by new, flashier, and more superficial role-models, but the story really centers around Scratch and his relationship with his dad while trying to define himself. I definitely hope that we have enough of an interesting story to make it stand out.


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Tycho said:


> Looks promising to me, familiar premise or not.  Though the words "mainstream" and "furry" in the same sentence cause me to have tics.
> 
> Vote placed.  Good luck.  Pray Rule 34 doesn't hit until you actually win the competition.



 just saw the secret message while replying. 

Yeah, maybe I should have chosen my words more carefully, but I'm people can see past my ignorance and enjoy it. 

Thanks to everyone who's checking it out, voting, even just giving feedback.

3!LL


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



3!LL said:


> Yeah, maybe I should have chosen my words more carefully, but I'm people can see past my ignorance and enjoy it.


Edit "mainstream" out of the opening post, that'll solve it.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

As I look more at this, this really leans a lot more towards 'funny animal' than 'furry'.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



AshleyAshes said:


> Can we get a mainstream comic published that doesn't look really stupid instead?


It's the classical superhero look, isn't it?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



AshleyAshes said:


> As I look more at this, this really leans a lot more towards 'funny animal' than 'furry'.


inb4 funny animal vs. furry "debate"

Seriously Ashley, let's not go there this time.
We already have 9000+1 threads discussing it.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



CannonFodder said:


> inb4 funny animal vs. furry "debate"
> 
> Seriously Ashley, let's not go there this time.
> We already have 9000+1 threads discussing it.


 
I'm just saying, it reminds me more of something like Zoo Crew than it does Blacksad.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Meh.  Not my style.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



AshleyAshes said:


> I'm just saying, it reminds me more of something like Zoo Crew than it does Blacksad.


Please don't do this, one day someone will actually find out what furry is and it'll be like looking into the ark of the covenant at the end of "raiders of the lost ark".
Please think of the janitors, getting melted face out of the carpet is kinda a pain.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



CannonFodder said:


> Please don't do this, one day someone will actually find out what furry is and it'll be like looking into the ark of the covenant at the end of "raiders of the lost ark".
> Please think of the janitors, getting melted face out of the carpet is kinda a pain.



Not if it actually functions like the Ark and sucks everything up into the clouds.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I saw the word "Thunder Chickens" and stopped reading your post... nothing personal...


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Mojotaian said:


> I saw the word "Thunder Chickens" and stopped reading your post... nothing personal...



It's OK, I can see that you're not impressed.
Well I'll see your 'not impressed', and raise you one Conspiracy Carp...







...and he is not amused.

3!LL


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



CannonFodder said:


> Edit "mainstream" out of the opening post, that'll solve it.



Done.  thanks for the tip. I didn't realize I could edit the title as well.

3!LL


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



			
				3!LL said:
			
		

> I realized we were essentially creating a "*[redacted]* Furry comic"


[redacted] ?


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Aden said:


> Don't mind Ashley, he does that :V
> 
> The character designs look unique, well-done, and varied. My only worry is that it might stay safely in the realm of "playful and fun for the whole family!", but I'm just a sucker for darker things. Good luck, vote'd.
> 
> Edit: After reading through some of the comic after registering, my fears are somewhat allayed. Enjoying it so far. Only thing that kinda bugs me is the designs of the chicken characters' bottom jaw and how they fit into some expressions.


Its no mind. It's a bit of fun.
Oh and I'm pretty well into darker subject matter as well in my creator-owned stuff on my site. (You might get a kick out of our Slit: The Living Voodoo Doll comic) This is really my first foray into an all-ages type of concept. Glad it wasn't too "good clean safe fun". When most people think all-ages, they think "for kids" where I hope we have something that could interest people of any age.
Thanks for the vote and feedback. I definitely try to take criticism, at leat when it can be used to better the end result. The jaws were definitely something that just came out like that. It wasn't really a "style choice" as it just came out that way an I kinda went with it. People say I tend to draw over-exaggerated mouths.

3!LL


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



CannonFodder said:


> [redacted] ?



A bit of a joke for Ashley and Lasdirewolf? 

I'll change it.

3!LL


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



3!LL said:


> A bit of a joke for Ashley and Lasdirewolf?
> 
> I'll change it.
> 
> 3!LL


Oh I get it :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Hmm I dunno, I might like but I'll just have to read it and see what the story looks like :\


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



3!LL said:


> While I'm sorry to hear that you would negatively effect my chances at getting this published if you could, I can understand your sentiment. Again, I hope I explained clearly, I wasn't setting out to take furry culture and try to make it something mainstream, it just turned into something that bordered on furry and mainstream comics at the same time.
> 
> edit: oh and my target audience is anyone who happens to like it. I can only hope that those people come from such a broad spectrum of ages and interests that they could hardly be "targeted."
> 
> ...



Well, like when I used to read the Sunday comics - I realized that most of them were really bad. They weren't entertaining, they weren't funny or humourous, they had no action, no drama, and the characters were uninteresting, plus there was nothing to draw me in. 

I pretty much saw the same thing in that linked comic. 

Except! For the grandpa character. He looks like he'd be a hoot, though the scene he was in was sorta ruined by the before and after panels...And that a fox is taking care of a chicken. There's probably a joke in there about that, hopefully. 

Artwork is good, except for the mouths. Sometimes the beaks are the mouth, all the way around, and sometimes they look like they're just attached to the center of the upper and lower lips - I think it's because of the human-shaped mouths-while-still-using-animal-parts - Plus talking is always -shaped

Writing is passable, I guess. Could take it, or leave it - Doesn't express the emotion of the characters completely.

Also: Are you trying to sell it as a 'furry comic', or did you just use that when you were posting here >_>?



3!LL said:


> ...about halfway through I realized we were essentially creating a "Furry comic" titled _The Thunderchickens._



(And no, there was no joke about redacted <_< I didn't even find where that was written)


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Lastdirewolf said:


> Also: Are you trying to sell it as a 'furry comic', or did you just use that when you were posting here >_>?
> 
> 
> 
> (And no, there was no joke about redacted <_< I didn't even find where that was written)



I appreciate the in-depth breakdown. I'll definitely take your crits into account in furthering this concept. 

Again, as I explained, midway through I realized it may be something that furry culture may dig. That's why I put furry in Quotation. It wasn't formed in that vein, but it became something that I thought may be good to draw inspiration from.

And I removed the [redacted] as it was a harmless joke but I didn't want to piss you or Ashley off. 

Again, I don't expect everyone to like it but your hatred is unfounded. I completely understand the idea that you would not want something you enjoy to be in any way in the mainstream. The mainstream tends to water things down. It was a bad choice of words. 
I do appreciate the crits.  I want to get it in front of as many people who may like it as possible. I love to take crits and apply them to better my art, but I really have no more time to waste for people that seem to have no other agenda but to hate me for posting something I made for people to enjoy. 

And understand, this is the first 8 pages of what could be at least 60 pages, if picked up, or more if renewed. We had to setup the story and characters and keep it moving. I think we did that well. I wouldn't put it out there if I didn't. Zuda wouldn't have accepted it if I didn't. I can't wait to illustrate that next bit because the first thing I expect to do in the next three pages is throw these guy in the fray and see them in action.

If you don't care for it, what do you expect me to do? I can't dance for you. And I'm not going to change it for people who don't care for it (and especially not for one or two people who seem to want nothing more than explain how much they hate it and how much I suck), when the majority of responses I've gotten have been very positive. There have been plenty of really sensible people in this thread who didn't like it, yet I have not had to waste time debating them as they stated their opinion and I respected that. 

You'll notice, I didn't go around trolling the people who didn't like it. I didn't act like an asshole to them. I don't expect from you, but would appreciate the same courtesy. 

Enjoy your day.
3!LL


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I just want to apologize to the sensible people, I did not expect to stir this much of a flame. I was trying to be reasonable with the haters, but from here out I'll just ignore the criticism that is not constructive. 
I do appreciate wholeheartedly the people who really seem to dig it.

3!LL


----------



## Geek (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Remember the The Mighty Ducks cartoon?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Geek said:


> Remember the The Mighty Ducks cartoon?


 I don't remember that show looking THAT lame, yet, there it is. o___o


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



3!LL said:


> And understand, this is the first 8 pages of what could be at least 60 pages, if picked up, or more if renewed. *We had to setup the story and characters* and keep it moving.



That's very true.  The first thing you have to teach the reader is the pecking order between your characters and how they are supposed to tell the difference between any of them.  Only once that's been established is the author really free to throw them into epic shenanigans.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



3!LL said:


> I just want to apologize to the sensible people, I did not expect to stir this much of a flame. I was trying to be reasonable with the haters, but from here out I'll just ignore the criticism that is not constructive.
> I do appreciate wholeheartedly the people who really seem to dig it.
> 
> 3!LL



I actually re-posted, to give some explanation for my position - Went back, thought about it, and re-read the comic a few more times to finalize a few things. 

However, it's not hatred, and it's not unfounded.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



AshleyAshes said:


> I don't remember that show looking THAT lame, yet, there it is. o___o



That was something Disney squeezed out to further milk out the whole Mighty Ducks shtick they had dropped a ton of money on already.  You know how Disney likes to beat things TO DEATH.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Geek said:


> Remember the The Mighty Ducks cartoon?


...I remember that show, it was more over rated then SWAT-KATS.


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Geek said:


> Remember the The Mighty Ducks cartoon?



Yeah, that's one of my biggest inspirations, can't you tell? 

Look at that awesome 90's Liefeld gun...

3!LL


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

The name reminds me of an old Toon Disney cartoon. :V


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



3!LL said:


> Look at that awesome 90's Liefeld gun...



Well to be fair, the gun would kinda have to be shaped like that to shoot pucks, and it has to shoot pucks so they can make a toy gun that shoots foam pucks.

Y'know at any mall or whatever that has a Disney store, they still have tonnes of stuff left over from as early as like the 70's? I got like the whole set of Robin Hood plushies at one.

And yes, they still sell Mighty Ducks figures.

And no I didn't buy any.


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Wolf-Bone said:


> Well to be fair, the gun would kinda have to be shaped like that to shoot pucks, and it has to shoot pucks so they can make a toy gun that shoots foam pucks.



I feel ya. I wonder if it was inspired by the big Liefeld guns though, even if they did make it practical.


----------



## Zaaz (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Instead of using 'Kill', use the word 'cull'. It's more funny 

~Z


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

lol if the plot is good, then I approve.


----------



## Aden (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



3!LL said:


> I feel ya. I wonder if it was inspired by the big Liefeld guns though, even if they did make it practical.



I would make so many alt accounts and vote for you if you promised to do a Liefeld parody issue


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Zaaz said:


> Instead of using 'Kill', use the word 'cull'. It's more funny
> 
> ~Z


I'll see if I can slip a funny cull joke in there just for you.


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Aden said:


> I would make so many alt accounts and vote for you if you promised to do a Liefeld parody issue



Don't worry about multiple accounts. It would be unfair to the competitors, but being someone who grew up on 90's comics, we definitely will have and "Extreme" anthro hero or villain, or anti-hero.


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

This looks pretty awesome, I'm not going to lie. Thunderchickens? Hell yeah.

Looks like a fun, light-hearted comic. Perhaps not entirely original, but a nice deviation from typical superhero stuff. 

I'm voting for you.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Not bad... certainly different in art style, but it looks like you know how to tell a story, and that's the most important part of any writing/artistic endevour.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Roose Hurro said:


> Not bad... certainly different in art style, but it looks like you know how to tell a story, and that's the most important part of any writing/artistic endevour.



It's not even that different from lots of stuff that's worked in the past. It kind've reminds me of Bucky O'Haire. And how's chickens any more "crazy" an idea than dogs, or turtles, or cats, or hedgehogs, or a fuckin' _sponge?_

Honestly, I have yet to see a detractor in this thread that isn't obviously biased against anything they can't jerk off to, or just wants to be convinced an anthro comic the creator actually _wants_ furries to like somehow "can't" succeed because...

Furries are oppressed and all successful people hate us, even artists, *BAAWWWWW!!!!* *cut cut cut*


----------



## Aden (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Wolf-Bone I'm surprised you didn't use this as a springboard to rant about how the capitalists are destroying everything while relating it to the comics industry.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Aden said:


> Wolf-Bone I'm surprised you didn't use this as a springboard to rant about how the capitalists are destroying everything while relating it to the comics industry.



Maybe it's wrong, but somehow, I just can't mentally put the comics industry on the same level as say, fast food, big oil, big medicine, the prison system, um, _Scientology?_ Besides, it's not even capitalism as much as corporatism.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Wolf-Bone said:


> Maybe it's wrong, but somehow, I just can't mentally put the comics industry on the same level as say, fast food, big oil, big medicine, the prison system, um, _Scientology?_ Besides, it's not even capitalism as much as corporatism.



Cry more hippy.


----------



## Sam (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I like the comic, it's imaginative and funny. It fits my sense of humor. Definately want to see more of this.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Heckler & Koch said:


> Cry more hippy.



troll better, failbaiter


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Wolf-Bone said:


> It's not even that different from lots of stuff that's worked in the past. It kind've reminds me of Bucky O'Haire. And how's chickens any more "crazy" an idea than dogs, or turtles, or cats, or hedgehogs, or a fuckin' _sponge?_
> 
> Honestly, I have yet to see a detractor in this thread that isn't obviously biased against anything they can't jerk off to, or just wants to be convinced an anthro comic the creator actually _wants_ furries to like somehow "can't" succeed because...
> 
> Furries are oppressed and all successful people hate us, even artists, *BAAWWWWW!!!!* *cut cut cut*



Hey I just hop people dig it. I've already had a few people make furry jokes about it, and I just roll with it. Again, my interest is definitely not in the people who don't like it, unless they can provide some constructive criticism that I can use to better the final product.

And I'm by no means successful or in the position to be judgmental of anyone. Frankly, I find people who embrace their weirdness refreshing in a society where the majority of people cling to normality by the light of day.

3!LL


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Sam said:


> I like the comic, it's imaginative and funny. It fits my sense of humor. Definately want to see more of this.



 Cool. Glad you dig it. If you want to see more the only thing I can ask is that you vote and favorite us so that Zuda knows that you want to see more. The reason I say vote AND favorite is all those things are taken into account in the process of determining the winner. We're waaaay ahead in views but one or two guy is trying to compete with us in favorites, and I really want to mop the floor with them with my little anthro-heroes. 

3!LL


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Heckler & Koch said:


> Cry more hippy.





Wolf-Bone said:


> troll better, failbaiter




Lol


----------



## Rhyolite (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I quite like the name, it's different enough to attract attention long enough for someone to take a second look and more chance of the comic to be noticed. I hope it is successful, good luck!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

dude...

your chickens' bottom jaw is bothering me.
mostly because I spend alot of time studying birds.
and I own 6 chickens.

chickens can be dark and cruel, even killing each other over trivial matters.

they remind me of mankind.


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Just wanted to say thank you to you guys for the support so far. They just released the first week's standings, and right now we're in first place, but it's not over yet!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Do you have your comic uploaded already?
I'd like to read it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



3!LL said:


> Just wanted to say thank you to you guys for the support so far. They just released the first week's standings, and right now we're in first place, but it's not over yet!


*high five*


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Do you have your comic uploaded already?
> I'd like to read it.


Yup, you can read, vote, and favorite us here. > http://zudacomics.com/node/1664


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

i read the description and wasn't that enthused, it didn't catch me at first.  but then i read your little 8 page tease and was a little interested

i think it could go somewhere, so why not? in all actuality it's not even like you are doing anything to upset someone who doesn't want to go 'mainstream' or doesn't want the word 'furry' referenced in it, i mean, there were a plethora(awesome word) of comics and cartoons about animals already, so it's not like it'll change a mindset

the way you are going with it is interesting, a child who wants to get his dad to be a better hero, and a father holding to the old values of 'heroes', and the grampa firing lazers at the poor mole, i think it can appeal to any 'age group' with an interest in the serious, yet humorous way you go about it

i think you are good to go!


----------



## Myoti (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I was another a bit confused by the title, but what I read so far pushed aside those fears in favor of interest. It's pretty entertaining so far, and here's hoping you guys take your story some place great. C:

The art's pretty great as well. I'll have to echo the statements about the jaws of some characters, though; they do feel a bit awkward, but no too much to worry about (I mean, most of them do have beaks, so that's hard to work with as it is). Good job and best of luck!


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Since your community has been so supportive I wanted to give you guys the first peek at the promotional materials we'll be releasing in the coming week.
This isn't available publicly anywhere else online at this point. You guys get it first.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I want a furry show, comic, cartoon or movie that doesn't have grossly disfigured looking early morning cartoon show appeal. I'm talking actual human like proportions and a serious tone to the material, I've had enough of the weird cartoon look, I want a serious effort.


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I like it. It was well done.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



3!LL said:


> Since your community has been so supportive I wanted to give you guys the first peek at the promotional materials we'll be releasing in the coming week.
> This isn't available publicly anywhere else online at this point. You guys get it first.




YAY! first dibs! haha, well here's to hoping you'll get somewhere in life with this


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Going mainstream would ruin fandom. Jackasses >_>


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Hot_Dragon said:


> Going mainstream would ruin fandom. Jackasses >_>


And that's why I said to remove "mainstream", furries freak out whenever they hear the words "mainstream" and "furry" in the same sentence.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



CannonFodder said:


> And that's why I said to remove "mainstream", furries freak out whenever they hear the words "mainstream" and "furry" in the same sentence.


mainstream furries aren't mainstream


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Hot_Dragon said:


> mainstream furries aren't mainstream


No I meant for the OP to remove out the word "mainstream", what happened was people kept talking smack about it, I told him to remove mainstream from the OP comment, he did.  Then everyone started saying good things about it, then he added it back in and now everyone is freaking out again.
I'm saying furries freak out at the very mention of someone put the words "mainstream" into the same sentence as "furry".

It would have been better if he had something along the lines of "DC comics may publish a furry comic" or something of the sort though, then everyone would be for it.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I hate chickens anyways >_>

Whos fucking idea was that? worse then making guinea pigs spies >_>


----------



## Aden (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Hot_Dragon said:


> I hate chickens anyways >_>
> 
> Whos fucking idea was that? worse then making guinea pigs spies >_>



You're right, he should make all the characters foxes, wolves, and big cats.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Aden said:


> You're right, he should make all the characters foxes, wolves, and big cats.


you forgot the     :V


Well he could put in a dragon villain but then again all the hero would need to do is push him down stairs.  :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I don't get it :V


----------



## pwnt2j (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Hobillygoatsgruffandahandbasket Ai, this seems cool not a furry myself... so I can't apologize for the nuts... But still, awesomeslawsome on putting it out there, this ranks up there with that one comic about the human kid with super powers on the monkey planet for me, cause... I kinda feel like that around here and that was a good comic Good luck cluck


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I don't know why but the art style of this gets on my nerves.


----------



## pwnt2j (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't know why but the art style of this gets on my nerves.


Why? it's the most basic art style on FA


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



pwnt2j said:


> Why? it's the most basic art style on FA



I don't know why. It just... does.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Hot_Dragon said:


> I don't get it :V



And you never will.

Something tells me that the only comic you have *EVER* bothered to actually "read" was done by Meesh or Fluke or something.

You know, I think I can venture a guess as to at least ONE reason WHY the OP didn't make ALL the characters MURRY PURRY FOXES AND WOLVES AND DRAGONS.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

There's nothing wrong with chickens.


----------



## Aden (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



CannonFodder said:


> Well he could put in a dragon villain but then again all the hero would need to do is push him down stairs.  :V



Awesome reference points +1


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Its wasn't as bad everyone is making it out to be. I really thought it was entertaining. I don't know, I personaly write 1 page mini-comics when Im not feeling very lazy. 
I digress, very good in my opinion. You get my vote.


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



CannonFodder said:


> No I meant for the OP to remove out the word "mainstream", what happened was people kept talking smack about it, I told him to remove mainstream from the OP comment, he did.  Then everyone started saying good things about it, then he added it back in and now everyone is freaking out again.
> I'm saying furries freak out at the very mention of someone put the words "mainstream" into the same sentence as "furry".
> 
> It would have been better if he had something along the lines of "DC comics may publish a furry comic" or something of the sort though, then everyone would be for it.



I didn't add it back in. I must have been teh ghosts of teh furries that did hate me. Seriously I took that outta there.


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Thanks for the continued support guys!


----------



## Altamont (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I absolutely loved it  You've definently got my vote; i'd be estatic if I saw this on store shelves someday


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Please spread this around! 






Larger resolution > The Thunderchickens  

Peace,
3!LL


----------



## Tycho (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

LOL.  I like it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



3!LL said:


> Please spread this around!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Thanks guys! The competition just got stiff, and the second place guy is moving up on us, but we're still in first and I should have our promotional kit done by tomorrow. Thanks again guys for all the support. There's obviously communities that you guys may know about that I don't. If there are any other communities where I can post this or ones where you have posted, let me know. Just give me a link. Every bit helps.

3!LL


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Again, first on Fur Affinity, a preview of upcoming promotional press materials.














3!LL


----------



## Kelo (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

ya know after looking through all this if you changed the main species of the characters to anything but poultry I would be behind this endeavor 110%


----------



## KiloFox (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



AshleyAshes said:


> Can we get a mainstream comic published that doesn't look really stupid instead?  Seriously, 'Thunder Chickens'?  You gotta be kidding me.


agreed


----------



## Aden (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



KiloFox said:


> agreed



Then go ahead and make one
we're not stopping you


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

 I'm hoping that we can turn some more opinions. Having them be chicken superheroes, well the absurdity was in the original concept from 2005, and now I think it just represents them being underdogs and a hard sell compared to Team Go. 

Glad you dig it even if you wish they weren't chickens.

3!LL


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Did DC seem to forget that they have dozens and dozens of anthro and funny animal characters just laying around from the Golden and Silver Age alone? Hell they -JUST- brought back the Zoo Crew at the end of Final Crisis last year. I'd rather see them do something with that IP then this.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

A gag at the old cartoon Thunder cats? Can It work? Well TMNT originally started off as just a joke and they became huge in the 80s.  
   Hope ya do a good job with this series, the style is nostalgic


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Are you still ahead 3!LL?


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Thanks to all of the support, we're still in first after two weeks! As a little treat, we put together all the concept art into one easy package for the people digging it. It's The Thunderchickens Super Fun Time Press Kit!














Check out the entire thing at the links below, and thanks again for all the support!

Gallery View 
Flash Viewer 

Peace, 
3!LL


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



CannonFodder said:


> Are you still ahead 3!LL?



Yes! Thanks to the support we've gotten I'm happy to say we're still in first. 

3!LL


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



RoqsWolf said:


> A gag at the old cartoon Thunder cats? Can It work? Well TMNT originally started off as just a joke and they became huge in the 80s.
> Hope ya do a good job with this series, the style is nostalgic



Thank you! Yeah it's weird to read that first issue, realizing it was a Frank Miller parody. Look at what it turned into. 

3!LL


----------



## Aden (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Oh man
Grandpa chicken needs to make frequent appearances


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Aden said:


> Oh man
> Grandpa chicken needs to make frequent appearances


seconded


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

To be honest, it's a good idea. I am not really for mainstreaming the furry, since it usually turns to crap, but I think comic is a good approach. I probably won't get too excited for your comic though, but I give you my vote.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

All this time I thought _Thunderchickens_ was a derogatory slam at the USAF Aerial Demonstration Team.

During the 80s, *Marvel *had the _Rocket Raccoon_ mini-series and _Peter Porker: The Spectacular Spider Ham._


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



KarabinerCoyote said:


> All this time I thought _Thunderchickens_ was a derogatory slam at the USAF Aerial Demonstration Team.
> 
> *During the 80s, Marvel had the Rocket Raccoon mini-series* and _Peter Porker: The Spectacular Spider Ham._



Funny you should mention Rocket Raccoon... the whole four-issue series is in my comic/graphic novel collection.  Took me quite a few years to find all four of those issues!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



CannonFodder said:


> seconded


Thirded.  

I would read it just for him.


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Jashwa said:


> Thirded.
> 
> I would read it just for him.



Yeah, Grampa plays a big part in the story. That's why we had him living at home. It's not always silly though, Chad has come up with some moments that are really touching. 

Glad you guys dig it. Thanks again for all the support. Once the craziness of the competition dies down I want to properly show my appreciation.

3!LL


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



3!LL said:


> Yeah, Grampa plays a big part in the story. That's why we had him living at home. It's not always silly though, Chad has come up with some moments that are really touching.
> 
> Glad you guys dig it. Thanks again for all the support. Once the craziness of the competition dies down I want to properly show my appreciation.
> 
> 3!LL


Is the contest still going on?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I feel like doing some fanart...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Zrcalo said:


> I feel like doing some fanart...


...are you thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



CannonFodder said:


> ...are you thinking what I'm thinking?



maaaybe.
depends if you're mind is where mine usually is.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Zrcalo said:


> maaaybe.
> depends if you're mind is where mine usually is.


Time to submit "art" to Ychan!   :V


----------



## Lazarian (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I gave your comic a vote as well. Hope you win it.

I'd suggest that you include some of the other characters in future promo strips: it would show that the comic doesn't exclusively feature chickens. I find their char designs a little odd, and including the others would help make the comic seem more appealing.

It seems to be a nice project. Good luck.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



CannonFodder said:


> Time to submit "art" to Ychan!   :V



:V I made a mental note.
then drew a mental picture
then scanned it in mentally and uploaded it to ychan.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Every little bit of clean furry stuff in mainstream media makes the fandom slightly less of a shithole, so I really, really hope you have the best possible luck publishing this. I don't read any comics, so I couldn't really support this once it comes out, but I'd gladly vote for you.

Also, anyone who doesn't like this: Go back to reading Better Days or something. The furry fandom needs this kind of thing desperately.

One thing I'd like to see: Anthro animals will bring in younger viewers, but what you need to do is stick in jokes that older readers will get. That's what seperates your basic action cartoon to animation that can stay timeless for years.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Riptor said:


> *Also, anyone who doesn't like this: Go back to reading Better Days or something. The furry fandom needs this kind of thing desperately.*


THIS A TOUSAND TIMES THIS!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

But I don't like that either...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Heckler & Koch said:


> But I don't like that either...


Go whine somewhere else


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



CannonFodder said:


> Go whine somewhere else


NOU! Why are people getting so mad over someone's opinion on a cartoony comic?


----------



## Deosil Fox (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Because if you hadn't noticed...

THIS IS THE INTERNET!

Yes the internet! The one place where people can whine/comment/flame/the list goes on, for any reason they so choose. Great job Tim Berners-Lee...

Also I can't say this is something which I can really get stuck into, I am sorry but the only people who can publish superhero comics and still be cool is Marvel, who sold out to Disney so I guess they ain't that cool anymore, also it feels EXTREMELY clichÃ©. I mean where is the originality, heck the superheros look like they are rip offs of "Mighty Duck","Thunder Birds"and the Villains somehow remind me of Shredder's Goons from "Teenage Mutant Turtles" ( The original one ), if this was the objective then I say well done, but really now? 

I will say this, the artwork is done very nicely.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Heckler & Koch said:


> NOU! Why are people getting so mad over someone's opinion on a cartoony comic?


Cause alot of the people who are hating on this comic are wanting it to have murry purry foxes, etc. and it's starting to get annoying.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



CannonFodder said:


> THIS A TOUSAND TIMES THIS!



Why does the fandom need this? DC and Marvel have a shitload of funny animals that if they were serious, they could use. And they wholesale own those IP's.

lol at the idea that a mainstream funny animal comic will change anything. We had craploads of them in the 80's. Critters, etc..


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Foxstar said:


> Why does the fandom need this?


Cause the last thing furries tried to sell outside the fandom was a erotic book about coming out of the closet.
And guess what was the main character? A fox


----------



## Tycho (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Zrcalo said:


> I feel like doing some fanart...





CannonFodder said:


> ...are you thinking what I'm thinking?





Zrcalo said:


> maaaybe.
> depends if you're mind is where mine usually is.



DON'T DO THIS


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Hey 3!LL is the contest still going on? (obvious bump)


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Yeah, I apologize for the delay in getting back to you guys. Family/ personal stuff has been distracting lately. 

Contest is still going on, and as far as I know we're still in first. I'll be posting a nod to the Fur affinity community on the blog on my site here in a bit. Thanks again fro all the support!

3!LL


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



3!LL said:


> Yeah, I apologize for the delay in getting back to you guys. Family/ personal stuff has been distracting lately.
> 
> Contest is still going on, and as far as I know we're still in first. I'll be posting a nod to the Fur affinity community on the blog on my site here in a bit. Thanks again fro all the support!
> 
> 3!LL


I tried clicking to your FA but the link is broke


----------



## Mentova (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



CannonFodder said:


> Cause the last thing furries tried to sell outside the fandom was a erotic book about coming out of the closet.
> And guess what was the main character? A fox


Wait what's this? Please tell me about it. It sounds hilarious.


----------



## KiloFox (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Aden said:


> Then go ahead and make one
> we're not stopping you


if i could draw with any sort of competency, i would, but a drunken monkey on crack can draw better than me, so i don't


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait what's this? Please tell me about it. It sounds hilarious.


Basically on a book purchasing site and came across on the part that shows the front covers of books furry art, my literal reaction was "wait a furry made a book outside the fandom?".  To summarize the whole thing, as I said it was a erotic gay book about a fox coming out of the closet(thank you book reviews for warning me NOT to buy it) and one of the comments a user had left on the page was, "I really liked the part with the fox and the entire football team that was a real turn on, but why are they animals though?".



Wow we REALLY went off topic


----------



## Mentova (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



CannonFodder said:


> Basically on a book purchasing site and came across on the part that shows the front covers of books furry art, my literal reaction was "wait a furry made a book outside the fandom?".  To summarize the whole thing, as I said it was a erotic gay book about a fox coming out of the closet(thank you book reviews for warning me NOT to buy it) and one of the comments a user had left on the page was, "I really liked the part with the fox and the entire football team that was a real turn on, but why are they animals though?".
> 
> 
> 
> Wow we REALLY went off topic


Got a link? No I'm not buying it...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Heckler & Koch said:


> Got a link? No I'm not buying it...


Sorry it was like three months ago.


----------



## Lazarian (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Why was the comic withdrawn from the competition when it was doing so well?

http://zudacomics.com/node/1780

Edit: Quoted from the Zudacomics forum...

1) There was a sketch, done by a fan, that got someone upset
2) There was a warning from Zuda
3) Thunderchickens is apparently dropping out


----------



## Aden (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

wat


----------



## Mentova (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I assume that translates to "someone drew smut of it, people got word of it, comic got pulled". Even though I didn't like the comic, I feel sorry for ya OP, it didn't deserve to go out like that. This is what happens when you market something to furries...


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

This is why the greatest threat to the furry fandom is furries.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



AshleyAshes said:


> This is why the greatest threat to the furry fandom is furries.


Exactly, it's pretty pathetic that what you said is true though = /


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache...664+Thunderchickens&cd=12&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca



> Well, I'm sorry that Bryy Miller (real name Brian Stempien) feels the need to publish private conversations publicly, but last night was the first night I tried to relax and get away from the contest and promotion. Coming back to unflattering, amatuer, and immature 'fanart' had me acting far from tactful.


 


> Bill,
> When someone posts an immature and outright slanderous message to my friend, that concerns me directly, you can bet your buns that I will post it for the public to see. And instead of taking up my offer to deal with this misunderstanding in private, you continue this infantile crusade. As for me having a hard on for hating your comic or whatever you want to call it - I don't. I simply had a few criticisms about your comic. I can only imagine what you would be up to if I hated and trashed it completely.
> Chad,
> The "immature" fanart was simply grandpa with lasers coming out of his eyes. Somehow, Bill misinterpreted this to be a phallic symbol. I have no idea how, because it was an image in your own comic. That's all. That's the controversey.
> If either of you want to continue this, my e-mail is in my profile.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Wow if it really got pulled because of that, that's retarded....


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

There are more comments but Google didn't cache them, but I found this blog reporting on it:

http://www.bleedingcool.com/forums/...Withdrawn-From-Zuda-In-Light-Of-Recent-Events

The post and later the extended comment at the bottom seems to indicate that the Thunderchickens guys got in a fight with someone and made asses of themselves infront of the corporate Zuda guys.


http://dcboards.warnerbros.com/web/thread.jspa?threadID=2000210083



> This also may be the first time in the history of Zuda we've had a sore winner. I've never seen anyone completely sabotage their own success because a few people insulted them. It defies logic.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

That's pretty sad then. Way to go, OP...


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Screw the internet, don't get into comics if you have a thin skin. We -have- FA artists who work or have worked with the big three/four and will tell you as much. If something this petty derailed it, I would hate to see what a focused /b/ attack would do.


----------



## Koonus (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Foxstar said:


> Screw the internet, don't get into comics if you have a thin skin. We -have- FA artists who work or have worked with the big three/four and will tell you as much. If something this petty derailed it, I would hate to see what a focused /b/ attack would do.



dude idk what brought about this comment, but ya... concentrated /b/tard attack would be fatal.

i've heard enuff stories about what they can do.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Koonus said:


> dude idk what brought about this comment, but ya... concentrated /b/tard attack would be fatal.
> 
> i've heard enuff stories about what they can do.


 
...They an do pretty much squat unless you let them.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*






Godfuckingdammit IT NEVER FAILS.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Going from Great Success to Epic Fail has never seemed so easy.

Way to go, guys.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I have actually found the fan art in question, I found it here: http://leftyfilmsblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/zuda-drama-failed-werewolves-project.html





I guess it does kinda look like a penis.  I think it looks more like an erect blue cats tail coming out of his eye though.  But yes, this is the picture that made 3!LL entirely sabotage Thunderchickenes at Zuda.

...Christ 3!LL, if you'd have waited another week someone probably would have drawn REAL porn of your stuff at least!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



AshleyAshes said:


> I have actually found the fan art in question, I found it here: http://leftyfilmsblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/zuda-drama-failed-werewolves-project.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...........
3!LL I wouldn't even consider that fan art jeez dude, it doesn't even look like a chicken in the least.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Oh FFS did he actually go apeshit over THAT?!

It's a little kid's drawing.  God damn.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

That's...Totally not how it should've gone down.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I understand now why people made such efforts to hide what he flipped out over.  Because it was just so absolutely fucking stupid. D:


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



AshleyAshes said:


> I understand now why people made such efforts to hide what he flipped out over.  Because it was just so absolutely fucking stupid. D:


.............
See furries this is why people make fun of you.


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Hey I gave ya what you wanted Ashley. I'll take my lumps. Fact is, no this was not about fanart. It was about the fact that my great uncle burnt alive in his home four weeks after his wife died of cancer, and my frustration with that was misdirected. So go ahead, make your jokes. 
And in case you want to know, yes it hurts knowing I fucked this up. It hurts more than anything in my life has.
So make your fucking jokes.


----------



## Lazarian (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I'm sorry to hear about your loss, and I hope that you make it through things ok.

Perhaps you can re-submit the comic in the future. Some of the comments have been harsh, but had the circumstances behind everything had been known, it's doubtful that it would have been so.

Take care.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

You know, I don't wanna sound like a dick here, and I am sorry for your loss, but nerd raging and taking your entry down was not smart at all. You were about to win; things could have gotten better for you and helped you calm down about your loss. But everyone makes mistakes I guess... your mistake was just more stupid than most...


----------



## Tycho (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



3!LL said:


> Hey I gave ya what you wanted Ashley. I'll take my lumps. Fact is, no this was not about fanart. It was about the fact that my great uncle burnt alive in his home four weeks after his wife died of cancer, and my frustration with that was misdirected. So go ahead, make your jokes.
> And in case you want to know, yes it hurts knowing I fucked this up. It hurts more than anything in my life has.
> So make your fucking jokes.



Wow.  That WOULD push someone's mind to the breaking point and past.

Also, AA is a dick.  An angry spiteful venomous bitter little dick.  Don't let HIM get under your skin, fuck knows he probably touches himself every time he thinks he's hurt someone's feelings.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



3!LL said:


> Hey I gave ya what you wanted Ashley. I'll take my lumps. Fact is, no this was not about fanart. It was about the fact that my great uncle burnt alive in his home four weeks after his wife died of cancer, and my frustration with that was misdirected.


Oh ouch dude, sorry about that we just assumed(now I feel like an ass) it was the fan art, sorry 3!LL my fault.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Good Luck!


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Tycho said:


> Don't let HIM get under your skin, fuck knows he probably touches himself every time he thinks he's hurt someone's feelings.


 
No, I touch myself watching episodes of Stargate SG-1 featuring Ben Browder. :3



CannonFodder said:


> Oh ouch dude, sorry about that we just assumed(now I feel like an ass) it was the fan art, sorry 3!LL my fault.


 
Well every piece of information did indicate to that, then with every thing they could find on the 'incident' removed and people only refering to it vaguely out of fear of Zuda moderators.


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Heckler & Koch said:


> You know, I don't wanna sound like a dick here, and I am sorry for your loss, but nerd raging and taking your entry down was not smart at all. You were about to win; things could have gotten better for you and helped you calm down about your loss. But everyone makes mistakes I guess... your mistake was just more stupid than most...



This is the only place I can say this, and I can't say much other than we had two choices at that point. One of those choices was to withdraw. 

Didn't mean to sound like an ass earlier, or be a bitter dick, I've just been mocked and ridiculed to no end on a couple other forums and until last night I completely avoided talking about the family shit. Yes there was fan art, yes I reacted unprofessionally to mixture of elements, not just some dumbasses bad drawing, but the fact is this was just misdirected frustration from something personal that no amount of planning could forsee, and even while it was going on I was just trying to plow forward. The fact is I didn't even allow myself to think about it until we were out and I didn't have all the promotion distracting me. 

Again, I didn't want to sound like a bitter dick earlier, and I truly appreciate all the support that came from this community. Once the dust settles I'll be sure to show that appreciation, but I did give you guys a solid shouout on the blog already.
http://www.bohemian-zen.com/  scroll down to "Moar thanks" post.

Peace,
3!LL


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I hope everything works out 3!LL I know how it is to lose several family members at once it really sucks.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

aw gee dude...
looks like you've fullfilled most furry expectations...

1) take down your art
2) get butthurt over comments
3) lose sorely

now you know what plagues the fandom.
&b4 fanporn.


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Zrcalo said:


> aw gee dude...
> looks like you've fullfilled most furry expectations...
> 
> 1) take down your art
> ...



Actually, just one correction. When this happened, we had held first for three weeks. 
We were winning sorely, thank you very much. 

3!LL


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



3!LL said:


> Actually, just one correction. When this happened, we had held first for three weeks.
> *We were winning sorely, thank you very much.*
> 
> 3!LL



It's still sad this all had to happen at once.  Very bad timing... wish you and your family well, and hope to see your work in future.  Take care...


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Sorry dude coulda been cool next time I say if something's messing with your mind that much try to have your co-writer or w/e go to meeting for ya and if that can't be done then I guess it was just a piece of Microchip stuck in your eye.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

I've had a few family members pass away, as well as a few others in the hospital over the past two years while working a fulltime job and trying to go to college... I can understand your point of view entirely. It's not easy to control your emotions under such stress, I nearly lost my temper on multiple occasions and even snapped at a coworker that...never happens. 
It's hard and I wish you luck with that.


Anyways, we need to get SOMETHING out there, regardless of appearance. There hasnt been a 'furry' comic or tv show since Tiny Toons, and those who know your history know why. If this manages to get published it could spur a new generation of furry comics/shows.

I'm all for seeing this get released, good luck.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



3!LL said:


> Actually, just one correction. When this happened, we had held first for three weeks.
> We were winning sorely, thank you very much.
> 
> 3!LL



So, you're gonna try and salvage it?


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*







We own the property outright so we're definitely going to do something with it this year.  

3!LL


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



3!LL said:


> We own the property outright so we're definitely going to do something with it this year.


Good to hear


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Jaxinc said:


> There hasnt been a 'furry' comic or tv show since Tiny Toons, and those who know your history know why.


 
Those who know their 'history' would know you're absolutely wrong...


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Jaxinc said:


> Anyways, we need to get SOMETHING out there, regardless of appearance. There hasnt been a 'furry' comic or tv show since Tiny Toons, and those who know your history know why. If this manages to get published it could spur a new generation of furry comics/shows.
> 
> I'm all for seeing this get released, good luck.



Your a bit slow aren't you? Do you also have a double first name and your mother is your father's half-sister?


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



AshleyAshes said:


> Those who know their 'history' would know you're absolutely wrong...



No, I don't remember there ever being a comic about a oversexed fetish subculture who thinks everything with animals in it automatically means it belongs to them.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



3!LL said:


> We own the property outright so we're definitely going to do something with it this year.
> 
> 3!LL





CannonFodder said:


> Good to hear



In agreement with sharky.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Foxstar said:


> No, I don't remember there ever being a comic about a oversexed fetish subculture who thinks everything with animals in it automatically means it belongs to them.


pwnd!


Tycho said:


> In agreement with sharky.


Sharky?!  *takes off his tophat and monocle sets them down and bruses the dirt off, polishes the monocle and*


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



Foxstar said:


> No, I don't remember there ever being a comic about a oversexed fetish subculture who thinks everything with animals in it automatically means it belongs to them.


 
There was totally a 20 issue alternate universe series of The Silver Surfer where Galactus was a giant dog penis that ate dogs.  Early 80s, you don't remember?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



3!LL said:


> Actually, just one correction. When this happened, we had held first for three weeks.
> We were winning sorely, thank you very much.
> 
> 3!LL



true dat.

just keep trying.
that's all I can say.

hell matt groening was an unsuccessful cartoonist for 20 years before making the simpsons...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



AshleyAshes said:


> There was totally a 20 issue alternate universe series of The Silver Surfer where Galactus was a giant dog penis that ate dogs.  Early 80s, you don't remember?



naw man, I thought it was an LSD trip.


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Surprise attack!


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

Tentacle rape! Yay!


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



LizardKing said:


> Tentacle rape! Yay!



You say that jokingly, as if you thought I didn't know where my references came from.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*



3!LL said:


> You say that jokingly, as if you thought I didn't know where my references came from.



me likey. 

needs moar gramps.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: We kinda have a chance at getting a 'Mainstream Furry" comic published by DC Comi*

You know, looking at the above art, I just realized why your chickens look off... the guy above looks like a human with feathers and a beak glued to his lips.  Why?  Because of the teeth, and where they're located.


----------

